# New JBD Owner



## modobrew (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm awaiting the arrival of my (new to me) JBD. I just wanted to ask you guys if there is anything I should be aware of or anything that might make things easier on me prior to installation. I don't plan to run it above 80% so hopefully I won't have to experience limp mode. If anyone has any pointers, I'd love to hear them. Thanks


----------



## tonyspumoni (May 23, 2010)

Experience suggests not to run at 100 percent, though the thrill of doing so will be tough to resist. My experience may be unique but I have been to the shop for two repairs I am virtually certain were related to overboosting, an O2 sensor and something specific enough to likely identify me that will remain undisclosed here.

Others have alluded to having similar issues. Great device for sure. Set to 50 percent has been trouble free. Have not run to 80. I did not like using the can tool, which I also bought and now use a standard OBD reader to read and clear codes.

Be really careful too when you install. There is a white plastic fitting inside one of two BMW-side connectors and it seems flimsy but needs to be removed to install the JBD. You will have to carefully pry it out. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## mt3ch (May 4, 2003)

Running on 335d and x5d for several years at 75%ish with no issues except the ocassional svc engine light if you get on the throttle hard before the car has a chance to warm up. Its easy enough to remove so dont worry and enjoy!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## modobrew (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks guys! Looking forward to it. Might install it this weekend.


----------



## GlobalHobo (Jan 16, 2011)

My experience may be unique. I installed my JBD when my 2011 335d had 600 miles on it. It was turned up to 100%. The never babied the car and I never had an issue. I think twice I had it go into limp mode and I attribute that to the car not being completely warmed up. I think that is the most important thing, to make sure it is up to temp before any aggressive acceleration.
I just got rid of the car yesterday with 45k on it to take delivery of a 2014 328d.


----------



## mt3ch (May 4, 2003)

How much did you get the 328d for? Ive been waiting for a deep discount/eco-credit, but the 328d is still too expensive. I recently extended my 335d wty to 7yr/100k for $1900 so unless I can get $8k off a 328d, ill just keep the 335d.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## GlobalHobo (Jan 16, 2011)

mt3ch said:


> How much did you get the 328d for? Ive been waiting for a deep discount/eco-credit, but the 328d is still too expensive. I recently extended my 335d wty to 7yr/100k for $1900 so unless I can get $8k off a 328d, ill just keep the 335d.
> 
> 
> mt3ch said:
> ...


----------



## bimmerup-sonny (May 29, 2013)

tonyspumoni said:


> Experience suggests not to run at 100 percent, though the thrill of doing so will be tough to resist. My experience may be unique but I have been to the shop for two repairs I am virtually certain were related to overboosting, an O2 sensor and something specific enough to likely identify me that will remain undisclosed here.
> 
> Others have alluded to having similar issues. Great device for sure. Set to 50 percent has been trouble free. Have not run to 80. I did not like using the can tool, which I also bought and now use a standard OBD reader to read and clear codes.
> 
> ...


I also just installed JBD recently, mine was second hand, so I would have to remove the white OEM plastic insert, but I contacted Burger Tuning, and they change the adapter for $30. So now, just like the new JBD, it is truly plug and play. I don't want the chance of breaking this white insert 

Just follow Burger Tuning instructions to install it, it is harder to take out the plastic cover
than to install the JBD, the right rear screw is little hard to take out

As far as running with JBD, I am running at 80%, and so far no problem.


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

I have been running mine at 100% for about 15k miles. A couple of limp modes brought about by goosing it a little prematurely. No biggy. For me it has become a nice reminder and incentive to let my car thoroughly "loosen up" before I flog it.

Where it is really fun is at the track. I had been tempted to turn it down a bit, since I'm not good enough to make full use of the car's capability without a JBD, let alone with one. But I left it at 100% and had a good day. The car definitely raises some eyebrows of the higher end gassers.


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

GlobalHobo said:


> mt3ch said:
> 
> 
> > How much did you get the 328d for? Ive been waiting for a deep discount/eco-credit, but the 328d is still too expensive. I recently extended my 335d wty to 7yr/100k for $1900 so unless I can get $8k off a 328d, ill just keep the 335d.
> ...


----------



## GlobalHobo (Jan 16, 2011)

Happy335dOwner said:


> I have been running mine at 100% for about 15k miles. A couple of limp modes brought about by goosing it a little prematurely. No biggy. For me it has become a nice reminder and incentive to let my car thoroughly "loosen up" before I flog it.
> 
> Where it is really fun is at the track. I had been tempted to turn it down a bit, since I'm not good enough to make full use of the car's capability without a JBD, let alone with one. But I left it at 100% and had a good day. The car definitely raises some eyebrows of the higher end gassers.


I had a blast with mine at the track. JBD 100%!!! I ran green group (newbies) and there were plenty of M3 and S4 owners scratching their heads!!!! "This thing is a diesel???" "Yes, your highly modified 500hp M3 just got spanked by a diesel!!!" Only things I couldn't eventually pass were a Cayman S, a Z06 and an Exige.

The 335d is now replaced with the 328d, which doesn't come close in performance, but I now have a Cayman S in the garage for future track days!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

GlobalHobo said:


> I had a blast with mine at the track. JBD 100%!!! I ran green group (newbies) and there were plenty of M3 and S4 owners scratching their heads!!!! "This thing is a diesel???" "Yes, your highly modified 500hp M3 just got spanked by a diesel!!!" Only things I couldn't eventually pass were a Cayman S, a Z06 and an Exige.
> 
> The 335d is now replaced with the 328d, which doesn't come close in performance, but I now have a Cayman S in the garage for future track days!!!!:thumbup:


*Nice Combo*. Here is my dynamic duo:


----------



## tonyspumoni (May 23, 2010)

I never tracked mine but I can say that I have only been beaten a few times in the stoplight wars and never with the JBD in. Nice ride. Why did you get rid of it? 

Sent from my SGH-T399 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## GlobalHobo (Jan 16, 2011)

tonyspumoni said:


> I never tracked mine but I can say that I have only been beaten a few times in the stoplight wars and never with the JBD in. Nice ride. Why did you get rid of it?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T399 using BimmerApp mobile app


The car was actually a lease and it was up. A part of me (the performance part of me) knows I will miss that car, but performance aside, the 328d (F30 in general) appears to be a nice step forward in the evolution of the 3 series. It's a bit "softer" and more refined, but I don't think I will regret the decision. I have only had it since Saturday, but I really like the car. It's a fully loaded M-Sport and nearly every option box checked. White with red interior.

Hopefully the economic benefit will justify the decision. I really hope it ends up returning mid to upper 40s mpg. The 335d with JBD returned 34-35mpg flogging the car everyday. I could squeeze 40 out of it on the highway with a VERY light right foot. That is astonishing considering the performance. Nothing can even come close to that!!

335d Launch Procedure: Put the car in manual, 2nd gear, powerbrake to 2500rpm, then launch it. A V-Box indicated on several occasions 0-60 times of 4.6 seconds.

Sorry to Hijack this thread. To the OP, enjoy your JBD it will transform your car into the ultimate sleeper!!!:thumbup:


----------



## GlobalHobo (Jan 16, 2011)

DaveN007 said:


> *Nice Combo*. Here is my dynamic duo:


You have very good tastes my friend!!!:thumbup:

Love the R!! Looks great!!


----------



## modobrew (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks for all of the responses guys. The power is unbelievable, especially at highway speeds. It almost feels as if the tires slip between 2nd and 3rd when in DS and really getting on it. The 335d is absolutely a beast!


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

GlobalHobo said:


> 335d Launch Procedure: Put the car in manual, 2nd gear, powerbrake to 2500rpm, then launch it. A V-Box indicated on several occasions 0-60 times of 4.6 seconds.:


All traction nannies on? All nannies off?

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## GlobalHobo (Jan 16, 2011)

Happy335dOwner said:


> All traction nannies on? All nannies off?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


All nannies off. In my experience you may get a little bit of wheel spin but it should hook up very quickly.

With nannies on, as soon as the wheels begin to spin, the TC cuts power hard and it just falls flat on its face. No joy there!!:thumbdwn:


----------



## modobrew (Oct 30, 2013)

Happy335dOwner said:


> All traction nannies on? All nannies off?
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


When you say ALL, is there other traction control nannies to turn off other than the center push button beside the door locks? This is the only one I know of.


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

GlobalHobo said:


> All nannies off. In my experience you may get a little bit of wheel spin but it should hook up very quickly.
> 
> With nannies on, as soon as the wheels begin to spin, the TC cuts power hard and it just falls flat on its face. No joy there!!:thumbdwn:


I'm guessing my LSD might help a little with that problem.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

